# Is anybody work in the oilfield?



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

Hey guys Im a roughneck and work for latshaw drilling. I was just wondering are there any other members on this site that work in the oilfield? If so who do yall work for.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I work for Transocean as a chief mechanic on a d.p. semi in Brazil.


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

wow I thought I was a long way from home!!! I live in east Texas and they just shipped us out to odessa so im 8 hours from home


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

Worked for Baker Hughes Drilling Fluids when I first got out of school...did that for about 2.5 years, and then got a job out at a Bayer chemical plant. (personal reasons, long story)


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I work for Halliburton Energy Services. I'm a Materials Coordinator over here.


----------



## LSUh20fowler (Jan 12, 2010)

Production operator for Apache down here in Creole,LA.


----------



## ~walker (Dec 27, 2010)

run fishing tools


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

I work for ExxonMobil at the Baytown Olefins Plant, im an operator here


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i work for Global Industries in ROV's.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

ElPaso E&P Operator.


----------



## bearly (Mar 19, 2011)

pipeline inspection w/from 1 end of Canada to the other.


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

old chain hand here now a QC for starcon runnin shut downs big brute i was in exxon last sept dont remember what unit but i was with ohmstede


----------



## BernardB (Jan 30, 2011)

Ditto, It is all we have here... Was Ruffnecking for precision drilling, Break up time so im doing Land Surveying in the oil field.http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&b...&ved=0CB4QvwUoAQ&q=Precision+drilling&spell=1


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

joemel said:


> old chain hand here now a QC for starcon runnin shut downs big brute i was in exxon last sept dont remember what unit but i was with ohmstede


well i work at the olefins plant "across the fence" from the refinery..


----------



## Mrtriptank (Mar 30, 2011)

Toolpusher for Transocean in Africa


----------



## flowbackman (Nov 2, 2010)

I was Flowtesting for Cathedral energy untill I hurt some ones Feelings pore babys LOL but I am home for the summer floating fishing Ridding all summer then worrie about getting back to work


----------



## rockettsntexas (Oct 9, 2010)

wow I didnt know there were so many members in the oilfield.Thats awsome!!


----------



## donedealin (Aug 21, 2010)

I am a boat captain for AMPOL.We run out of Fourchon.I live in Pensacola Fl.


----------



## BIGBRUTE00 (Oct 27, 2010)

I work for Pride/Ensco on a 6th gen drillship in the GOM. I am the Sr.Mat.


----------



## LM83 (Jul 23, 2010)

Mrtriptank said:


> Toolpusher for Transocean in Africa


 I would like your job sir. Lol!!! Not to much around here (North Louisiana). Been offshore, rig got released and haven't looked back. Hats off to the guys working in the deep blue.


----------



## brazosboy (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm a independent landman from Texas, now working in pennsylvania. Yep, it's a long drive home.


----------

